# Local 25 CW Division



## Scm495 (May 19, 2018)

I just went down to the union hall and was told I could start working in the CW division (I believe that is the name, construction wireman) which would give me a better chance of being accepted into the apprenticeship when applications open next year, can anybody please give me more info about this division? The downside is It sounds like the work may not be steady


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

This should get you started:

https://www.necanet.org/docs/labor-relations/cwce_objective.pdf?sfvrsn=2


----------

